# Where do I get info on fundamentals?



## kitrob (23 December 2008)

i have always been a techo but recently decided that I should get some balance and give fundamentals some attention. So, I decided to give a page say 20 columns and give each column a heading ie NTA - P/E - EPS - MKT CAP etc. I then went looking at places from which to source these ratios. I went to ASR as I subscribe to them (PS There picks are shockingly off the mark but there research seems ok), then I tried MSN Money, Google Finance and Yahoo Finance. Well, the differences in info was so great that to pick one as accurate would be just dangerous. eg MSN said OSH had a P/E of 9.4. ASR said its P/E was 27. And there were other huge diffs as well.
So, my question is where do you guys recommend I should go to for this data. I also use Incredible charts (which I love) and IB, but neither of them I think, provide Co fundamentals. Also, is it anywhere free to air.
I look forward to your thoughts.
PS I only trade stocks on the ASX


----------



## disarray (23 December 2008)

company websites are a good start. in the press release area you will find company reports, broker reports, news articles etc.


----------



## awg (23 December 2008)

online brokers such as Commsec, Etrade etc offer all you requested. 

for free

just need to open an account, also free


----------



## resourceboom (29 December 2008)

I havent really looked into it yet, but google finance is supposed to be pretty good, no signup required


----------



## resourceboom (29 December 2008)

resourceboom said:


> I havent really looked into it yet, but google finance is supposed to be pretty good, no signup required




http://finance.google.com/finance

then for asx stocks add .ax to ticker,
eg BHP.AX


----------

